# Is it okay to mix 7 different carrier oils?



## Meltiongson (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi everyone ive got some questions about oils. I hope you dont mind answering it. First, can i mix up 7 different carrier oil and make it as moisturizer since i have an extremely dry skin. Can i mix emu oil, argan oil, rosehip oil, jojoba oil, avocado oil, tamanu oil and sunflower oil? And whats its shelf life? Does it go rancid quickly? And one more thing, its about whipped body butter. Im planning to make some of it with some shea butter, cocoa butter and coconut oil. Can i put some of mixed carrier oils on it? (As what i have mentioned earlier) will it go rancid quickly because of the carrier oils?.. Hoping for some answers and explaination. Thank you guys


----------



## judymoody (Sep 9, 2013)

You can use as many oils as you like in a whipped body butter.  Again, as mentioned in your soap thread.  I would make small quantities and try one at a time to see which oils are most beneficial to your skin.  Shelf life will be as short as your shortest-lived oil.


----------



## Meltiongson (Sep 9, 2013)

judymoody said:


> You can use as many oils as you like in a whipped body butter.  Again, as mentioned in your soap thread.  I would make small quantities and try one at a time to see which oils are most beneficial to your skin.  Shelf life will be as short as your shortest-lived oil.



Thanks for the answers judymoody.. And one last question. Wouldnt it be too greasy if i mixed it all for my whipped body butter? Or can u advice me with something that could balance the greasiness but still putting those oils.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 9, 2013)

Have you tried using plain unrefined coconut oil on your skin? I find that its works better then any lotion or heavy, greasy creams. I tried a whipped shea butter and I though it was nasty, to greasy and sticky. Maybe if I would have put in a larger quantity of thin oils it would have been better.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 9, 2013)

If your pocketbook can handle the cost, you could blend as many oils together as you want. As Judy said, the shelf life of the blend will be equal to the shortest shelf-life oil. 

That said, have you actually tried these oils to see what they do for your skin? Fewer carefully-chosen oils might be just as or more effective. It is very tempting to buy every oil that sounds like i t has amazing properties, but mixing them all together doesn't necessarily result in a superior product.

As far as skin feel -- what is too greasy for one person is just right for the next, so you will need to experiment to find what is right for you.

If you are making a product that is 100% fats, it will be greasy -- there is no way to get around that. You could add a modifier like cetyl alcohol or a starch (corn starch, tapioca starch, etc) to reduce the greasy feel slightly, but there are limits to what these ingredients can do.

If you want the product to be less greasy, you will need to look at making a cream or lotion with an emulsifier, preservative, and water. Then you have more options to change the skin feel.

I recommend checking out Susan Barclay Nichol's website http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.ca/ for a lot of very good articles on lotions, creams, salves and the ingredients that go into skin and hair care products. Susan is the "go to" girl on this topic.

Edit -- A whipped body butter made with 100% fats must have a large percentage of solid fats. Only the shea and cocoa butters qualify -- all the rest of the fats you list are liquid oils, including the coconut. They won't make a stable whipped butter. Again, check out Susan's blog for more info and recipes.


----------

